# Seachem Excel verses API co2 booster



## foster (Sep 2, 2012)

Is there much difference between Seachem Excel, and API CO2 booster?
I am having an issue with Staghorn algae and have read that Excel can actually help irradicate it. I have reduced the light intensity by half, reduced the photoperiod to 7 hrs per day, reduced the Flourish Comprehensive to 1/4 recommended dose, and have been double dosing the API CO2 Booster. I am not winning the battle, but I would like to win the war. Just wondering if Excel would work better as a weapon.*c/p* Any suggestions are very welcome.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

No idea what the CO2 booster does. Excel will help though.


----------



## foster (Sep 2, 2012)

Thanks!! I am going to pick up some excel this weekend. The API CO2 booster dosen't seem to be doing much. But its only been a week. Maybe not enough time.


----------



## jccaclimber2 (May 6, 2012)

Any plant changes require ~ two weeks to show improvement. With staghorn but not BBA I'd look to your filter's bacterial colony.


----------

